# Hands-On Training Class at Flex Power Tools in Stuttgart, Germany



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Hands-On Training Class at Flex Power Tools in Stuttgart, Germany*

On Thursday, after the tour of the manufacturing plant we returned to the classroom for another Power Point Presentation on Flex tools, then a break for lunch and then it was time for hands-on training and a chance to test out all the Flex Power Tools.
































































I wasn't able to get everyone's business card and also found it a little hard to catch the pronunciation and spelling of everyone's names, but Bob from Flex will be here next week and he should be able to help me fill in the blanks.

In this shot he's using a Flex Sander to bevel the edge of some type of stone tile... 









I checked out the edge when he was done it looked like a machine did the work as it was perfect ground.









Here' they're going over the different abrasive discs for use with the Giraffe









The guy doing this demo is Jamie and he's an absolute riot when you get out of the work environment but at work he's all about business.



























Testing out the orbital sander...









Monica testing out different Flex orbital sanders...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._

Here' everyone is checking out the paint mixers... the design of the Flex blade perfectly mixes paints for uniform consistency and maximum performance. To show how well they work they have a mixture of black and red beads in the water.



























This is a drywall sander...









Here's Jill using the drywall sander.... 









Here they are using special bits to drill masonry tiles...









There were a couple of hoods set up to let people test out the Flex PE14 and the Flex 3401


















Besides the Swirl Finder Light I brought for Dirk Rock, the engineer behind the Flex PE14 I also brought a second Swirl Finder Light in case I met anyone that reads and posts to the DetailingWorld.co.uk forum which was signed by the Swirl Girls, Amy and Janna, if you look closely you can see their autographs on the sides of the light.









Next...









Jill tested out both the Flex PE14 and the Flex 3401 and did an excellent job of showing the guys how it's done!



























Time to inspect the results... 


















Marc is an active member on DW forums so he wins the Brinkmann Swirl Finder Light...









This was a great class with excellent teachers and demonstrations of Flex Tools.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done to Marc


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Can i please marry the Monica?


----------

